# Newbie To Case MOD



## wldctj8 (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey guys. I have read some of the case mod forums you all posted. I got a quick question. I got a Dell Optiplex GX200 and I want to put it in an ATX tower. I was wondering if anyone has took a manufactures motherboard into a cheap ATX case with 350w power supply. I just need to know the wire specs and the mother board is made a lot different. 
Thanks wldctj8


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Motherboards are made the standards that require that things like screwholes and connectors are in specific areas. Companies like Dell like to do their own thing. I've been able to successfully transfer a Dell's guts to a generic case with success but it can vary from system to system.


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

i suggest that u dont it if ur not use to working with hardwares

but if u want then sure go for iT~! it will be a good experience

anyways i have two dells at home .. my sister and brothers

and i looked at the inside of both of them and dell really made it so that u cant upgrade at all~ which sucks 

so moving it to my new case would allow u to upgrade .. but just be careful!


----------



## manofsorrow (Feb 5, 2006)

It shouldn't be all that difficult. I fit my motherboard in an old dell case and enough of the support pin things that dell uses lined up with the holes in my motherboard to support it. So taking that information the reverse should also hold true. If id doesnt work you could carefully measure out the holes in the motherboard and drill and tap holes in the case itself. Just be sure you use the proper size of drill and tap for the standoffs. A decent automotives or machine supply store should be able to tell you both the tap and the drill size. Just make sure that the tap is a bolt tap (straight thread) and not a NPT (tapperd thread). The measurement shouldn't be all that difficult, the way the motherboard holes are set up you have a small amount of room for error. I measured and drilled all the holes in my case for my radiator since the stock 180mm fan holes where much to far down to clear the connections for my video card. Hopefully you can make things work and just remember to be carefull and not wreck any components during the swap!


----------



## wldctj8 (Feb 9, 2006)

well I was getting ready to do it but the pci slots is on a psi/isa slot itself so it is a dell optiflex only case. mybe i can rig up something else. Thank you guys. You will probably hear from me more.


----------

